# WA -Eastside Redmond/Kirkland area



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

+1, Redmond area here, sign me up! I have an 11 week old, I may not be able to take him to Marymoor yet but once he gets all his shots, we're in


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I would love to make this happen! 

I'm on the West Side for break till the 28th. After that, I'm headed back to the East Side for school. Redmond and Kirkland are a solid hour for me. Bellevue alone is a 45 minute drive for me and so is Seattle. I'm closer to Puyallup and Tacoma than Redmond/Kirkland area!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Did this happen? I missed the thread! I'm a few miles from Marymoor. My husband says Casper can't go there, but we can discuss! I also know of a wonderful local private dog park.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

We are from Redmond too Cooper is 20 weeks now, loves to play. Yep we are not Marymore fans either. Interested in knowing more about this private dog park, please tell. So far my luck with dog parks is got attacked once and second time got a skin infection that lasted 3 months that I am suspicious contributed to the downturn of my now passed 11 yr old Golden Riley. FYI the vet said she would not swim in Lake Washington herself and she is a triathlete. Ugg still looking for clean water.

Also can host get togethers at my house for a few goldens depends how large the group is. We have 2 boys a 7 year old and a 20 wk old both love friends of all shapes and sizes.

Casper can go here all organic yard, we are also anti lawn chemical, my dogs are sheep.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump ~

Still interested - we go even though Bailey can't go swimming now - but any day can work for us now...


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

In case you're interested and you haven't heard, there is a golden meetup every month in the Seattle area...we go and it's a blast. Look up pnwgoldens on instagram!


----------

